
What do you think of the html title of this site? - andrewfromx
http://www.getader.com
======
J_Darnley

        <title>Ader &#124; Influencer Marketing for Twitch</title>
    

Am I supposed to see something unusual here?

~~~
andrewfromx
mine keeps changing via JS to "You have (1) message" like it's flashing over
and over

------
andrewfromx
never seen that before, creative!

